# A Ride With George Hincapie



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty cool on the bike interview wit George.
Doc of the week #2 - A Ride With George - YouTube


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

That was great. I met him and rode with him on a charity ride. Great guy


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I saw that posted a couple of weeks ago. Great doc on him.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Great guy indeed. I wish I can ride w/ him, I want to see his gruesome leg veins


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried to watch it fellas, I really did, but they lost me with the Lance interviews and the clips and photos from U.S. Postal's glory (doping our way to victory) days. I like George, but I guess I am still really disappointed with everything that happened in cycling and I didn't enjoy reliving the lies. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I tried to watch it fellas, I really did, but they lost me with the Lance interviews and the clips and photos from U.S. Postal's glory (doping our way to victory) days. I like George, but I guess I am still really disappointed with everything that happened in cycling and I didn't enjoy reliving the lies. Thanks for sharing though.


Way to be a killjoy.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Way to be a killjoy.


Sorry man, it's just the way I feel. For what it's worth, I liked the stuff about his family and how he got into the sport, etc. though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Sorry man, it's just the way I feel. For what it's worth, I liked the stuff about his family and how he got into the sport, etc. though.


Please tell us more about your feelings. It sounds like more than a few people on RBR need a good cry.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Seriously dude????


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Seriously dude????


Yeah, seriously. The OP posts and ENJOYS the clip. You apparently have a problem with that. Whatever happened to just riding, enjoying things, racing, and not turning professional racing into a damn soap opera? 

Hell, I ran into Mancebo a few times over the years and I don't give a rat's hind end about it.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I own the DVD. My favorite part is when *COTHO* is talking about George not being a whiner like some guys in the Peloton and then they cut to a quick shot of Dave Z with a stupid look on his face.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Yeah, seriously. The OP posts and ENJOYS the clip. You apparently have a problem with that. Whatever happened to just riding, enjoying things, racing, and not turning professional racing into a damn soap opera?
> 
> Hell, I ran into Mancebo a few times over the years and I don't give a rat's hind end about it.


I don't have a problem with the OP at all. In fact we have had some exchanges in other forums and I think he is a cool guy and I'm glad to see that he got into cycling. You, however, need a nap, a hug, a role model or something my man. Why do you come on to RBR just to constantly pick fights with people? (that's a rhetorical question for you to ask yourself....I actually don't want to know the answer).:thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I don't have a problem with the OP at all. In fact we have had some exchanges in other forums and I think he is a cool guy and I'm glad to see that he got into cycling. You, however, need a nap, a hug, a role model or something my man. Why do you some on to RBR just to constantly pick fights with people? (that's a rhetorical question for you to ask yourself....I actually don't want to know the answer).:thumbsup:


Fine, let's go back to which jerseys look good and bad for next year.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Fine, let's go back to which jerseys look good and bad for next year.


so, in other words people shouldn't express their opinions on Internet forums?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> so, in other words people shouldn't express their opinions on Internet forums?


I'd hope cyclists are a little above the average sports fanboys or NASCAR fans. By all means, if we want to talk on which riders are jerks and how Jens is so dreamy, I'll try to pay more attention to that when I'm training. 

I'm just in it to race and watch races. I sincerely apologize, despite the fact that I've probably been already reported. 

Opinions are like bungholes. Everyone has one and they tend to stink.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Eh, gone....


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> Great guy


When he doped, after that, or just 'round the clock ?
Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. I'm an a$$.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Guys...i just thought it was a cool video and, while I am disappointed in the whole doping fiasco with USPS and beyond, I still admire all of the pro tour riders for what they can do on a bike....with or without doping. It is something that, at 51 years old, I will never be able to do. George has always seemed to be a decent guy in a world of primadonna athletes. I did not intend to cause a ruckus. Thanks for responding. The Youtube poster has closed his account, so the video is not up anymore.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bmxhacksaw said:


> then they cut to a quick shot of Dave Z with a stupid look on his face.


That is how Z always looks.


----------

